# 11 Indian soldiers died the day when 7 PA soldiers were martyred: Army Chief



## Gryphon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909872905613312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909785999548416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909746652860416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798910139927527424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798910331334619136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798910432266354688

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## duhastmish

Yes now it sound b.s.

There is no neutral media which support these claims. So india will take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## M.SAAD

Sounds like Indians hiding their casualties deliberately to lift the moral of their army .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zain Malik

45 total killed on LOC...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shot-Caller

duhastmish said:


> Yes now it sound b.s.
> 
> There is no neutral media which support these claims. So india will take it with a pinch of salt.




No neutral media reported about our martyred 7 soldiers as well. We accepted it because we take pride in our martyrs. Unlike Indian army who wants to lie about everything including surgical strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Spy Master

duhastmish said:


> Yes now it sound b.s.
> 
> There is no neutral media which support these claims. So india will take it with a pinch of salt.


which neutral media outlet verified our soldiers deaths?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

@Windjammer @Tipu7 @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zain Malik said:


> 45 total killed on LOC...



Source??


----------



## Spy Master

Unlike INDIAN ARMY...WE Don't *BURN *our soldiers, we *BURY* them with Full Honor with Namaz e Janaza and Take Pride in it...! So keep this BS to yourself that we are Hiding our bodies...!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Gryphon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798917319099551744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798917748097159168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798918429818425345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798918447258304512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798919602352820225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798919641557008384

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Side-Winder said:


> @Windjammer @Tipu7 @Zarvan
> View attachment 352599
> View attachment 352600
> View attachment 352601
> View attachment 352602



To avoid such Casualties India will Claim their soldiers are missing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atya

Zain Malik said:


> 45 total killed on LOC...


Brother, where did you get that figure from?


----------



## M.SAAD

atya said:


> Brother, where did you get that figure from?





Army Chief said in statement today..


----------



## atya

M.SAAD said:


> Army Chief said in statement today..



Is that overnight or since the so called Sir Ji Kal strikes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.SAAD

atya said:


> Is that overnight or since the so called Sir Ji Kal strikes?





Since last 1 month ..


----------



## Gryphon

atya said:


> Brother, where did you get that figure from?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798918447258304512




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798919683546169344


----------



## atya

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798918447258304512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798919683546169344



Sorry brother, I can't read urdu.


----------



## foxbat

M.SAAD said:


> Sounds like Indians hiding their casualties deliberately to lift the moral of their army .


If you knew Indian media, you would never be able to say this


----------



## M.SAAD

foxbat said:


> If you knew Indian media, you would never be able to say this





Lol we're very much aware of the Indian media and what sort of BS it spews to its public ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

At least they should think about the families.

Ye kia baghairati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zain Malik

Do you believe COAS...???
If YES then he mentioned the figure.


Muhammad Omar said:


> Source??





atya said:


> Brother, where did you get that figure from?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

nick_indian said:


> *our count reached 14*


And is this a coincidence that this number was predicted by an astrologist here when Indians claimed sir GI kal strikes.

And BTW our coas has today predicted the number 11 for the next month of Indian army casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Papa Dragon

Indian media and IA does accept its soldiers and to those Pakistanis claiming only Pakistan accepts its soldiers, you could find lots of Indian sources on google. Even recently, it was the IA who was accepting the death of its jawans publicly and there wasn't even a single claim from the PA. All the Pak PDF members went gaga that this is a revenge for the fake surgical strikes and the cowardly IA couldn't do a damn about it. I just posted a couple of Indian sources by the Indian media and IA accepting their claims. Now that a Pak source claims that 11 Indian soldiers were killed and y'all going gaga over it once again saying it was your army chief's statement. If y'all feel the official statement of higher army officials is so true, then you should also believe in our DGMO's statement about the surgical strikes. 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...hhil-sector/story-XKHK5qbwT6dPBv8omeBzXJ.html

http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...kistan-firing-shelling-along-loc-1536723.html

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/8-terrorists-killed-in-encounter-with-army-in-kashmirs-uri-1464233

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ng-loc-in-pak-firing-since-2001-army-3738096/

http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...oldiers-since-2001-an-rti-reveals-265046.html

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...t-in-poonch/story-B61Na3HLTSKwk8jNvR9ZBO.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cleverrider

Indians were very serious in regards to DGMO Statement on Sir G KAL strikes and believed the statements. Now a Pakistani Army Chief (higher level than a DGMO), is quoted saying 40+ Indian soldiers dead after Sir G Kal strikes. It should be pretty normal to believe this statement as it links to their argument/logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xyxmt

Spy Master said:


> Unlike INDIAN ARMY...WE Don't *BURN *our soldiers, we *BURY* them with Full Honor with Namaz e Janaza and Take Pride in it...! So keep this BS to yourself that we are Hiding our bodies...!



Add to that, the whole village pours in the martyr's home to congratulate the Parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gryphon

foxbat said:


> If you knew Indian media, you would never be able to say this




Over 4,500 soldiers killed along LoC in Pak firing since 2001: Army

I will file an RTI application in 2030 to provide you with updated data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

Zain Malik said:


> Do you believe COAS...???
> If YES then he mentioned the figure.


Of course I do!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

This is Pak army chief directly claiming about the Indian causalities not any random media outlet. Moreover he has openly challenged Indian Army to man up and disclose their death counts. I never noticed Army chief claiming any number before which further implies that we are pretty sure about Indian causalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hareeb

Good job.  Keep hitting them hard. Indians should stop acting cowardly and accept their death toll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asim Mirza

indian media cant show the truth nor the indian gov 

all they can do only shout and cry thats what i saw in my life past 25 years 

if india realy want to test his power on pakistan then why not go ahead move your IA and just see the response of PA 

You will better know that this is not a PAK of 71 where we have to defend east and west borders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

11 in firing and 11 more likely due to fear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

foxbat said:


> If you knew Indian media, you would never be able to say this



Just like Russia cancelled military drills with Pakistan, according to Indian media?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Side-Winder said:


> @Windjammer @Tipu7 @Zarvan
> View attachment 352599
> View attachment 352600
> View attachment 352601
> View attachment 352602


The so called open Indian society and media has opened up so wide that everything is floating through without being noticed.
Or maybe it's just in a a shock, while artillery and ATGMs are being used on LOC, there's not even a whisper in the Indin media which doesn't even usually misses an innocent balloon landing in some field. ... definitely shock to the Indian system.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## YeBeWarned

Windjammer said:


> The so called open Indian society and media has opened up so wide that everything is floating through without being noticed.
> Or maybe it's just in a a shock, while artillery and ATGMs are being used on LOC, there's not even a whisper in the Indin media which doesn't even usually misses an innocent balloon landing in some field. ... definitely shock to the Indian system.



it is indeed weird how Indian media let pass Pakistan's acknowledgment of its 7 dead soldiers , the country who takes pride and make headlines of capturing an ISI pigeon let go of recent offense ? its really weird

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atya

I am assuming that these figures are deflated, since you wouldn't really have an idea how many troops are in the destroyed Indian posts.


----------



## deckingraj

cleverrider said:


> Indians were very serious in regards to DGMO Statement on Sir G KAL strikes and believed the statements. Now a Pakistani Army Chief (higher level than a DGMO), is quoted saying 40+ Indian soldiers dead after Sir G Kal strikes. It should be pretty normal to believe this statement as it links to their argument/logic.


Sure if you are willing to accept that surgical strikes happened...so what's your take?...Also keep in mind that quoting casualties on opposite side should always be taken with pinch of salt...this is not easy and is often clouded due to various reasons...

Look in India Pakistan context both sides believe their own...Now as far as IA is concerned one thing is pretty clear...given civilian control is much tighter on IA there is very less secrecy on matters like these...Be it weapons procurement, budget spending etc are all our for public scrutiny...Also almost on daily basis there were reports where Indian side was reporting casualties on their end...All these days not a single casualty from Pakistani side and in fact trolled a lot on PDF about how GPS enabled mortars are getting too much for IA to handle ...and then suddenly 7 reported on a single day on your side....but then along with that 11 on Indian side...for which there is not a single report on India side....so we were fine in acknowledging casualties on our side on daily basis without any acknowledgement from the other side however our tongue caught the cheek when we actually managed to payback?? Something is not matching...no??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leviza

duhastmish said:


> Yes now it sound b.s.
> 
> There is no neutral media which support these claims. So india will take it with a pinch of salt.


Are you really MAD or just being indian??

how many neutral media can access IOK in the first place??? Do not try to hide your army and Modi weaknesses 
Shame on india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

atya said:


> I am assuming that these figures are deflated, since you wouldn't really have an idea how many troops are in the destroyed Indian posts.


The argument goes both ways and why you think deflated...why not inflated?? since we don't know how many soldiers were there in the destroyed posts...Also may i ask one question....there were some Pakistani posts destroyed as well...right? so how come PA manage to destroy post with Indian soldiers and then report deflated numbers however Indian only end up destroying Pakistani abandoned posts(since not much was reported in Pakistan before this 7)


----------



## Farah Sohail

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798918447258304512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798919683546169344



45 indian troops killed....since? Its not clear.... Since surgical strikes...or since our 7 were killed, in retaliation?


----------



## atya

MandarK said:


> Same can be said about your troops as well. You had no idea how many troops were killed in pakistani posts.


 
Yes we would because we will have their bodies. Please think before you speak because I don't have time to reply back to silly replies.


----------



## Windjammer

MandarK said:


> A face saving exercise by a retiring Army chief for public consumption.



Yea and this is just a part from Sunny Deol's next Rambo Gupta movie....except they forgot to remove the Taranga.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=150973355377242

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tom M

Asim Mirza said:


> indian media cant show the truth nor the indian gov
> 
> all they can do only shout and cry thats what i saw in my life past 25 years
> 
> if india realy want to test his power on pakistan then why not go ahead move your IA and just see the response of PA
> 
> You will better know that this is not a PAK of 71 where we have to defend east and west borders



I remember watching one your political commentates (Hassan Nissar I guess) few months back, the phrase that he used to describe Pakistan. 

पाकिस्तान की वाहिद कौम अपनी बर्बादी की खबरों का जशन मनाती है ( Sorry, but not my words, you will find the same in YouTube) 

Sadly, I can see the same in your reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asim Mirza

AntiToxic said:


> HE had to ...he is a total failure,... .. he is worst than Musharaf in chest thumping and claims


if some 1 kick indian b..ts on there faces thats worst Gen Raheel 

Makes me gigs 

Common kids just try to accept and ask your poor modi what happened on his side


----------



## Crixus

Whats your nationality as only Indians allow to file RTIs ???


TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Over 4,500 soldiers killed along LoC in Pak firing since 2001: Army
> 
> *I will *file an RTI application in 2030 to provide you with updated data.


----------



## Windjammer

pushpak said:


> *Did Pakistani Army chief come down to Indian side to count bodies and give number 11 to Indian casualties ??
> 
> 
> Indian Army and BSF routinely twits talking about destroying 14 pak rangers post or destroying 4 pak army posts *in last few weeks , but never put any number to Pakistani casualties as it's not possible to do so .



So who gave these figures to the IA or BSF......Hanuman flying around with a solar calculator.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Asim Mirza

AntiToxic said:


> Ruhani Army. with superman army chief..... they can count causalities....



Dont Ask Stupid Question 

1: Our Army Knows How many IA Members Serving 1 Post and Bunker

2: Your Army Knows How Many PA Members Serving 1 Post and Bunker

So Both Can Count Easily ON How many Post Get Destroyed

So For U Hunuman Or Bandarman Stop Asking Stupid Question

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Mark my words Raheel Saab is running for PM post very soon, he is saving his back from media and peoples backlash.

He is either launching his own political party or a typical coupe in public interest is coming very soon.


----------



## The Eagle

*India must own its military casualties, Gen Raheel tells Modi*

By News Desk
Published: November 16, 2016

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif has advised Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi to show courage and own the deaths of its security personnel during the recent border skirmishes with Pakistan Army.

“The day seven of our soldiers were martyred on the border, we killed at least 11 Indian soldiers,” _Express News_ quoted Gen Raheel as saying during an informal session with journalists at Aiwan-e-Sadr, Islamabad. “We have killed 40-44 of their troops but the Indian army does not own its casualties.”

*7 soldiers martyred in India’s deadliest provocation*

Seven Pakistani soldiers were killed on Monday when Indian troops violated ceasefire along the Line of Control (LoC) in the Bhimber Sector of Azad Jammu and Kashmir.

The army chief claimed Modi was fully cognisant of Pakistan’s military competence, and that aggression will not take his country anywhere, the report suggested.

Earlier in the day, Gen Raheel witnessed military exercises Raad ul Barq in Khairpur Tamiwali, Multan along with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909398613626880


----------



## Farah Sohail

Tom M said:


> Right or Wrong, god know's.
> 
> But I can see sheer desperation that and army chief has to come out with such narrative ?? It's really a sorry state of affairs.



What abt desperataion of DGMO, to claim surgical strikes, which no international media is willing to verify, one day talk abt paratroopers, then say, we were there for 4 hrs, next day, say, 10 hrs, then say, no helicopters were used, only ground forces, has no no video proof, after claiming for many days, tht we will soon release video, then *in the end, defence minister says, tht indian army is like hanuman, and hence no one could see the soldiers while conducting 'surgical strikes' *..... Yea talk abt desperation

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ito

No news of 7 PA soldiers or about 11 IA soldiers deaths in Indian media.


----------



## jaunty

ha ha gotta love how Pakistanis come up with these random numbers, one day 11 then 14, then 19 lol. Why didn't you tell us that when you declared your deaths the other day? Just another day of PA fooling its subjects.


----------



## Great Janjua

jaunty said:


> ha ha gotta love how Pakistanis come up with these random numbers, one day 11 then 14, then 19 lol. Why didn't you tell us that when you declared your deaths the other day? Just another day of PA fooling its subjects.



Like you guys saying 40 plus posts destroyed mate


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

pushpak said:


> *Did Pakistani Army chief come down to Indian side to count bodies and give number 11 to Indian casualties ?? *
> 
> Indian Army and BSF routinely twits talking about destroying 14 pak rangers post or destroying 4 pak army posts in last few weeks , but never put any number to Pakistani casualties as it's not possible to do so .


Yeah right ! 
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ammu-border/story-dt2WyZqryYDGYrJMYZ0CIJ.html


----------



## Windjammer

pushpak said:


> Obviously IA can count the number of Pakistani posts or bunkers they damaged or destroyed in cross border firing . Isn't that simple ??
> 
> *It may not be for Pakistanis i guess but Pak Army surely knows how many Indian men dies inside those bunkers* . LOL


Seems you have a habit of eating your own words.....they also claimed 14 Rangers killed....although that was just to sugar coat their own casualties....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tom M

Farah Sohail said:


> What abt desperataion of DGMO, to claim surgical strikes, which no international media is willing to verify, one day talk abt paratroopers, then say, we were there for 4 hrs, next day, say, 10 hrs, then say, no helicopters were used, only ground forces, has no no video proof, after claiming for many days, tht we will soon release video, then *in the end, defence minister says, tht indian army is like hanuman, and hence no one could see the soldiers while conducting 'surgical strikes' *..... Yea talk abt desperation



You won't understand, an Army chief is the *supreme commander* and that post has some dignity and respect. Can you ever show any such statements made by any other army chiefs around the world ?? Army chief's are not supposed to make claim regarding the enemy causality ( that too on a simple skirmish ??  )

Regarding DGMO, he is doing the job which is tasked him. I guess the same is done by your DGMO and ISPR. 

And the defense minister, they are politicians and they will keep talking on anything and everything in either of our nations.* If I were to go according to the statements of your defense minister, he is the same guy who claimed in your parliament that Pakistan army had lost all wars against India, right ?? Now what should I call that despair or something else *.... ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cocomo

The problem is they burn their bodies to remove any trace of them.


----------



## Hephaestus

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909872905613312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909785999548416
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909746652860416
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798910139927527424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798910331334619136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798910432266354688




So, did he get the extension or what?


----------



## Farah Sohail

Tom M said:


> You won't understand, an Army chief is the *supreme commander* and that post has some dignity and respect. Can you ever show any such statements made by any other army chiefs around the world ?? Army chief's are not supposed to make claim regarding the enemy causality ( that too on a simple skirmish ??  )
> 
> Regarding DGMO, he is doing the job which is tasked him. I guess the same is done by your DGMO and ISPR.
> 
> And the defense minister, they are politicians and they will keep on talking on anything and everything in either of our nations.* If I were to go according to the statements of your defense minister, he is the same guy who claimed in your parliament that Pakistan army had lost all wars against India, right ?? Now what should I call that despair or something else *.... ??




Ok...so you mean DGMO post has no dignity? And can say anything, even lies, if tasked to do so? But indians were desperate to prove tht what DGMO had claimed abt so called surgical strikes, (which no independent media verified, and india itself dished out one story after another related to so called surgical strikes, and even backtracked on releasing video proof) as fact since it came from the person who is DGMO and is absolute official? Despite the claim of surgical strike being busted by locals, independent media, and even indian story chaning with every day....indians entire defence was tht..since it came from DGMO...it is gospel truth....But now word coming from COAS of Pak is not acceptable, and its not official?

Regarding claims abt enemy casualty:

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ammu-border/story-dt2WyZqryYDGYrJMYZ0CIJ.html

Pasting first few paras of the link
(India said on Friday it has gunned down seven Pakistani border guards in retaliation to “unprovoked firing” by the neighbouring country in the Jammu sector where the government started shifting villagers to safer places in bulletproof vehicles.

Pakistan’s army refuted the claim, with a military spokesperson saying there was “no loss (of life)” on their side of the border.

BSF’s Jammu Frontier inspector general DK Upadhyaya said another Pakistani soldier is suspected to have died when troops retaliated to heavy mortar shelling and sniper fire from across the border that left one Indian jawan seriously injured.

“…We are awaiting confirmation and then the number will go up to eight,” said Updhyaya. Pakistan Rangers is the equivalent of India’s BSF.)

Regarding defence minister, Kh Asif said those words, while he was a nobody, and in opposition...and made political statement

You defence minister said, abt *hanuman army, from the official position of defence minister, and talked as defence minister abt a (so called) specific thing..tht is surgical strike..and explaining tht operation.... He actually said tht, as defence minister, while being the most relevant minister, tht since indian army is like hanuman, no one could see the soldiers.... *So yea...talk abt desperation, much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Windjammer said:


> So who gave these figures to the IA or BSF......Hanuman flying around with a solar calculator.



He will be a Pakistani Agent ( ISI ) living in India with Indian nationality by then...  

@TheOccupiedKashmir


----------



## HAIDER

That's how COAS speaks....Loud and Clear.


----------



## RealNapster

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> Mark my words Raheel Saab is running for PM post very soon,



If he wan't to do so.. he would have done it in PTI's previous protest.


----------



## Tom M

Farah Sohail said:


> Ok...so you mean DGMO post has no dignity? And can say anything, even lies, if tasked to do so? But indians were desperate to prove tht what DGMO had claimed abt so called surgical strikes, (which no independent media verified, and india itself dished out one story after another related to so called surgical strikes, and even backtracked on releasing video proof) as fact since it came from the person who is DGMO and is absolute official? Despite the claim of surgical strike being busted by locals, independent media, and even indian story chaning with every day....indians entire defence was tht..since it came from DGMO...it is gospel truth....But now word coming from COAS of Pak is not acceptable, and its not official?
> 
> Regarding claims abt enemy casualty:
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ammu-border/story-dt2WyZqryYDGYrJMYZ0CIJ.html
> 
> Pasting first few paras of the link
> (India said on Friday it has gunned down seven Pakistani border guards in retaliation to “unprovoked firing” by the neighbouring country in the Jammu sector where the government started shifting villagers to safer places in bulletproof vehicles.
> 
> Pakistan’s army refuted the claim, with a military spokesperson saying there was “no loss (of life)” on their side of the border.
> 
> BSF’s Jammu Frontier inspector general DK Upadhyaya said another Pakistani soldier is suspected to have died when troops retaliated to heavy mortar shelling and sniper fire from across the border that left one Indian jawan seriously injured.
> 
> “…We are awaiting confirmation and then the number will go up to eight,” said Updhyaya. Pakistan Rangers is the equivalent of India’s BSF.)
> 
> Regarding defence minister, Kh Asif said those words, while he was a nobody, and in opposition...and made political statement
> 
> You defence minister said, abt *hanuman army, from the official position of defence minister, and talked as defence minister abt a (so called) specific thing..tht is surgical strike..and explaining tht operation.... He actually said tht, as defence minister, while being the most relevant minister, tht since indian army is like hanuman, no one could see the soldiers.... *So yea...talk abt desperation, much?




OK. Whatever your chief claimed is true. And I'm afraid that it is India who lost all wars with Pakistan, and it is we who receives proportionately large number of *causalities *than Pakistan army. 

Now lease don't quote me anymore.


----------



## MadDog

Pakistan has been retaliating, and retaliation has overwhelmed the Indians who have no real wartime experience since decades. As Gen Raheel Sharif himself stated, being a rational state Pakistan accepted the loss of 7 troops but India didn't accept 11 of its troops killed the very same day. Indian media has in the past mitigated the losses to placate the public anger like this incident hid all the deaths of Indian troops in Poonch sector at LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Hephaestus said:


> So, did he get the extension or what?



No. Neither he asked to. quote me a single news which says he asked for an extension. nigga 

He is not any General VK singh to tamper his date of birth in his documents for extension in his position. 

Beta g jab apna ghar sheshay ka ho to dosro kay garo me pathar nahe phenka kartay .



Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> *May be Imran denied him ticket bcoz, Raheel ji was getting more public attention from public than Imran ?*
> 
> But Pakistan's politics is more interesting than India, ours is now getting very boring.



He could still be President while Imran khan as PM. 

I thought introducing VK singh in Indian Politics will get you some entertainment. How pity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

RealNapster said:


> Beta g jab *apna ghar sheshay ka* ho to dosro kay garo me pathar nahe phenka kartay .
> 
> 
> 
> He could still be President while Imran khan as PM.
> 
> I thought introducing VK singh in Indian Politics will get you some entertainment. How pity...


Sirji VK Singh came to politics bcoz the UPA acused him of unwarned military movement, then BJP grabbed this chance and gave him ticket. I won't bring Zia and Musharraf here, coz you will be defense less.

Our generals are way more professional to carry out such coupe, though I think Raheel Sharif has been the most successful in maintaining neutrality from politics, but the recent incidents of your PM's visit & asking for advice for the content of speech in UN GA, was just one of the example how much Pakistani govt estd is dependent on Army for foreign policy.

Ironically you guys don't even have a Foreign Minister.


----------



## Photon

For 6 weeks after Sept 29,* Pakistan army did not even accept even single one of its soldiers had been even injured*, while Indian soldiers were being killed almost daily basis, *then suddenly Pakistan army claimed 7 of its soldiers had been killed in a single night.

*
Now India army/BSF were claiming they were sure they had killed dozens of Pakistani soldiers in past 6 weeks, but *Pakistanis here claimed, it is not possible to ascertain the enemy soldier casualties.* *However Pakistanis here quite eager to believe, India casualties coming from Pakistani army.

Doesn't take a genius to realize, double standards.

Pakistan claims both on the its own and Indian casualties, since beginning of this conflict smell like bull.*


----------



## MadDog

Tom M said:


> OK. Whatever your chief claimed is true. And I'm afraid that it is India who lost all wars with Pakistan, and it is we who receives proportionately large number of *causalities *than Pakistan army.
> 
> Now lease don't quote me anymore.



Forgodsake end this nonsense propoaganda fed to you of winning all wars, it has been discussed to death on this forum. You in no way won all wars.

1948, you lost Gilgit Baltistan and AJK to irregular forces, which till today has cut your land access to Karakoram Highway, Afghanistan and Central Asia. How on earth do you even consider it victory, that is till now the most costly strategic loss. It because of what you call Pakistan Occupied Kashmir till this day, that you depend on Pakistan asking permission for land transit to Central Asia.

1965, You lost in every major battle, yes every major battle, entire International media reported it. The Newspapers and News Clippings of the time of entire global media have been shared on this forum on numerous thread, if you want I can, but it will derail the thread. You can tag me in the appropriate thread and I can once again post pics of International Newspapers of the time declaring clear cut Pakistani victory. Modi after 50 years tried to change history by celebrating a humiliating defeat in September.

1971, was the only war you won, that too because it was fought 2000km away from our mainland, geographically surrounded on 3 sides by India. What happened to Americans in Vietnam, imagine adding an invading army on top of that.

Now quote me in the appropriate thread if you want to say some thing about previous wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RealNapster

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> but the recent incidents of your PM's visit & asking for advice for the content of speech in UN GA,





Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> though I think Raheel Sharif has been the most successful in maintaining neutrality from politics



You answered yourself.


----------



## jaunty

Claim officially rejected by Indian Army.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798958429360439296


----------



## Asimzranger

Arjun Bajwa said:


> ISPR said the same thing about Indian casualties in 2002 during clashes between India & Pakistan in Gultari sector and even said they will present evidence soon but it's been over 14 years and they couldn't present a shred of evidence:



No need to show evidence to monkeys who burned to ashes... No offence


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

RealNapster said:


> You answered yourself.


I never said he is full proof, I said he has better compared to other Pak generals. That doesn't make him absolute neutral, he has been praised by some Pakistan's prominent journo so thats why I said that.

Once again, I m still not bringing Zia and Mushy sahab in the discussion.


----------



## sms

Spy Master said:


> Unlike INDIAN ARMY...WE Don't *BURN *our soldiers, we *BURY* them with Full Honor with Namaz e Janaza and Take Pride in it...! So keep this BS to yourself that we are Hiding our bodies...!



BS!!
Does Kargil ring any Bell?


----------



## Tom M

MadDog said:


> Forgodsake end this nonsense propoaganda fed to you of winning all wars, it has been discussed to death on this forum. You in no way won all wars.



Well when did I claim otherwise ?? I just accept again, you won we lost.


----------



## Hephaestus

Tom M said:


> You won't understand, an Army chief is the *supreme commander* and that post has some dignity and respect. Can you ever show any such statements made by any other army chiefs around the world ?? Army chief's are not supposed to make claim regarding the enemy causality ( that too on a simple skirmish ??  )
> 
> Regarding DGMO, he is doing the job which is tasked him. I guess the same is done by your DGMO and ISPR.
> 
> And the defense minister, they are politicians and they will keep talking on anything and everything in either of our nations.* If I were to go according to the statements of your defense minister, he is the same guy who claimed in your parliament that Pakistan army had lost all wars against India, right ?? Now what should I call that despair or something else *.... ??


All pressure tactics to keep civilian govt on tenterhooks. Panama papers, this new 11 dead story. More news to beef up his larger than life image. He's slowly becoming a victim of his own image. If he doesn't do something drastic that very image will take a beating. 

All Mian Sharif has ti do is go and plead please remain COAS. So, he can go around saying I rejected it at first but ......

I smell North Korean spin doctors 



atya said:


> You have been reported for using the "Nigga".


I used it as a retort when it was used against me. Did you report @RealNapster too?



atya said:


> You have been reported for using the "Nigga".


I have reported you for being biased


----------



## RealNapster

Hephaestus said:


> All he needs to do is use his Proxy Imran Khan



haha...

Each sensible Pakistani is accusing COAS for Saving NS by overlooking his crimes to stop strike from happening. or tum pata nahe kaha se ye sun kar aa gaye kay IK is proxy of COAS. 

BTW i wouldn't discuss Pakistani Politics with you. Because you are not a fellow Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

Hephaestus said:


> All pressure tactics to keep civilian govt on tenterhooks. Panama papers, this new 11 dead story. More news to beef up his larger than life image. He's slowly becoming a victim of his own image. If he doesn't do something drastic that very image will take a beating.
> 
> All Mian Sharif has ti do is go and plead please remain COAS. So, he can go around saying I rejected it at first but ......
> 
> I smell North Korean spin doctors
> 
> 
> I used it as a retort when it was used against me. Did you report @RealNapster too?
> 
> 
> I have reported you for being biased



Thank you for bringing it to my attention. Yes, I have.


----------



## RealNapster

atya said:


> You have been reported for using the "Nigga".



i used it. he is just showing his "reaction" on my word.


@Hephaestus ..


----------



## Hephaestus

RealNapster said:


> haha...
> 
> Each sensible Pakistani is accusing COAS for Saving NS by overlooking his crimes to stop strike from happening. or tum pata nahe kaha se ye sun kar aa gaye kay IK is proxy of COAS.
> 
> BTW i wouldn't discuss Pakistani Politics with you. Because you are not a fellow Pakistani.


Fair enough.


----------



## Great Janjua

Arjun Bajwa said:


> We just released evidence of goats getting burned to ashes....No offence.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=S8qLh5ud2gY



Yeah you can slap yourself with that sentence suits you guys better mate


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909872905613312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909785999548416
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798909746652860416
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798910139927527424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798910331334619136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798910432266354688



If India only loses 50% more soldiers than Pakistan, the demographics says that Pakistan will lose.
India = 1,2B
Pakistan = 0,2B
Indias losses must be 6x for Pakistan to win...


----------



## Mrc

A.P. Richelieu said:


> If India only loses 50% more soldiers than Pakistan, the demographics says that Pakistan will lose.
> India = 1,2B
> Pakistan = 0,2B
> Indias losses must be 6x for Pakistan to win...




This wish should be granted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

*11 Indian soldiers killed on Nov 14, says General Raheel Sharif*

Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif on Wednesday said 11 Indian soldiers were killed on November 14 after Pakistan Army ‘responded to unprovoked firing’.

The Pakistan Army suffered the loss of seven soldiers on the day, all casualties were sustained in the Bhimber sector of the Line of Control (LoC).

“The Indian army should man up and accept their losses,” said the chief of army staff.

He also said that unlike the Indian army, the Pakistan Army accepts and owns its casualties.

General Raheel added that the army should be credited with exemplary teamwork.

“The army has given outstanding results while defending the homeland,” added General Raheel Sharif.

He also said a message has been conveyed to Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi that aggressive actions will not bear any results.

*Cross-border firing a new normal*
Cross-border firing appears to have become a routine as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India following an alleged 'surgical strike', unrest in Kashmir and the Uri army base attack.

The Indian deputy high commissioner has been summoned to the Foreign Office several times in protest against 'unprovoked' Indian fire and loss of lives due to incidents of cross-border firing.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi stepped up a drive to isolate Pakistan diplomatically after the Uri army base attack last month. Hours after the attack occurred, Indian Home Minister Rajnath Singh termed Pakistan a 'terrorist state' and accused Pakistan of involvement.

The Uri attack occurred days before Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was set to address the United Nations General Assembly regarding Indian human rights violations in held Kashmir.

Following the attack, India claimed it had conducted a cross-border 'surgical strike' against 'launch pads of terror' in Azad Jammu and Kashmir — a claim Pakistan has strongly rejected.

Pakistan maintains that India is attempting to divert the world's attention away from atrocities committed by government forces in India-held Kashmir.

Pakistan and India have, most recently, locked horns over Kashmir since Indian forces stepped up a crackdown against protesters after Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani was killed by government forces in July.



http://www.dawn.com/news/1296724/11-indian-soldiers-killed-on-nov-14-says-general-raheel-sharif


----------



## cleverrider

deckingraj said:


> _*Sure if you are willing to accept that surgical strikes happened...so what's your take?...Also keep in mind that quoting casualties on opposite side should always be taken with pinch of salt...this is not easy and is often clouded due to various reasons...*_



Purely talking from an Indian perspective, they believed the DGMO and gave the argument of the “high authority” of not lying or not giving out fragmented statements. 40+ dead statement is a case of the highest authority across the border.

_*Look in India Pakistan context both sides believe their own...Now as far as IA is concerned one thing is pretty clear...given civilian control is much tighter on IA there is very less secrecy on matters like these...[/QUOTE]*_

Yes both believe their sides of the stories and yes they should not be taken seriously at all times, however with “strikes” Indian members threw everything out the window and started jumping non-stop. The world acknowledged it nothing else but a cheer leading contest between different groups in India. Be it government and opposition parties, government and the people etc.

Its true in some cases, however Pakistani media is more free than India’s. So it balances it out. Now I dont have to tell how establishments play roles around the world in policies, governments and so on. India is no different.
_*
All these days not a single casualty from Pakistani side and in fact trolled a lot on PDF about how GPS enabled mortars are getting too much for IA to handle ...[/QUOTE]*_


If the Indian DGMO can have jokes like, IA went across the most heavily guarded LOC during high tensions with mines and other security measures. People were waiting in 3km proximity of LOC eating dinner waiting to be killed in multiple numbers, in multiple locations and the IA went back unscratched.

Similarly members should be allowed to make comments like above.


----------



## YeBeWarned

SparrowJack said:


> Dil behlane ke liye ghalib,ye khayal bhi acha hai



and when your Army claims something similar without providing a shred of evidence ? you want world and your own people to just believe or be labeled as Traitors .. hows that for Dil behlana ?

Already 1-2 Threads are already running ..
@waz can you please merge all ?


----------



## YeBeWarned

SparrowJack said:


> Whenever I need proof of any activity in Pak then I prefer dawn
> I wouldn't have believed the news of your soldiers getting martyred if toi had reported that
> Similarly ,unless you get confirmation from our media houses say the Hindu or the economic times ,you can trust me when I say these are just rumors
> 
> I know how things work here



Who told you that Dawn always report the real or truth ? and you really think an Army chief will make a blind comment ? you do realize that we have multiple ways to know or set an estimate figures of the casualties on your side by various means .. there are many thing which never takes the light in Pakistan and India .. your own defense Ministers said not to trust everything on media .. but you did not reply me, you think we are faking it yet you claims to do Surgical strike with no proof, and whoever ask for it get assaulted or label as traitor .. ?


----------



## Great Janjua

Jamwal's said:


> Also. notice the complete devastation of the Post that it's metal coming out above.



Oh god you people cannot tell the difference between a house and a post must be because of living in slums I get it now mate


----------



## Windjammer

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> YA right YAWWNNNNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army raising white flag at the same place to recover bodies.
> 
> Credit- @Jamwal's


Always a pleasure to burst Bharti bubble, your brave army hit a house and the PA soldiers were only there to help the residents.......yes to recover civilian bodies of these kids relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Janjua

SparrowJack said:


> You guys can estimate
> Your estimation might be true or may be false
> It might happen the general thinks that the bunker might have claimed 14 lives which necessarily doesn't have to be true
> You would have got the confirmation from our side if that were true
> I am out



Yeah you guys are pretty good at estimating remember your army saying we have destroyed 40 posts and 100 plus soldiers killed i am sure that is called bullshit estimation mate


----------



## jha

Frustration... hehehehe....

ISPR propaganda campaign can take you only so far. His aim was to be counted as best army chief of his country and all mad up image getting busted in fag end of his career. Indian Army roasting his posts on border and Taliban hitting at will. No wonder such statements and televised exercises to keep mango men satisfied. Tch tch tch...


----------



## Moonlight

A.P. Richelieu said:


> If India only loses 50% more soldiers than Pakistan, the demographics says that Pakistan will lose.
> India = 1,2B
> Pakistan = 0,2B
> Indias losses must be 6x for Pakistan to win...



And which idiot told you, wars are only fought with a large # of soldiers only?
Passion, bravery and courage are more dangerous. If you think just with this big # of soldiers, India can defeat Pakistan, you are living in delusional world.
Indian forces are scared of stones in kashmiris hands and you are talking about a defeat to Pakistani armed forces.



jaunty said:


> Claim officially rejected by Indian Army.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798958429360439296



Acceptance for truth to expect from nation lives in denial mode is foolish.
Talk to you people with facts, you deny.
Bring up news article, you claim it to be yellow journalism. (If the same news source print an anti-Pakistan news, it's a credible source. Oh Indian) 
Throw videos on your face, you claim it to be fake.
Indian soldiers *NEVER* die and always Pakistan lose its soldiers?
Even a stupid will laugh hard on Indians and their delusional minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

Windjammer said:


> Yea and this is just a part from Sunny Deol's next Rambo Gupta movie....except they forgot to remove the Taranga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=150973355377242



Super Stuff , right up the alley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

jha said:


> Hehehehe... yeah sure...
> 
> Loving how the made up halo getting busted...



Sniper:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...irmishes-continue-Kashmir-s-facto-border.html

Mutilation:

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...d-body-mutilated-in-cross-loc-attack-3727839/

Mortar shelling:

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...stan-posts-destroyed-in-loc-shelling-3740484/

Keep laughing. That is only thing you are left with now.


----------



## Areesh

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Videos that i have watched are mostly old and shot by terrorists attacking IA.
> 
> In the surgical strike it was confirmed by SSP mirpur range that 5 PA men are dead.You never accepted like kargil



You didn't watch all videos. Try again. Start with this:

https://defence.pk/threads/bharti-bunker-busted.461320/

That SSP mirpur story was a fake and had more holes than Indira gandhi had in her body after getting killed by her body guards. Come up with something better.


----------



## Great Janjua

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Videos that i have watched are mostly old and shot by terrorists attacking IA.
> 
> In the surgical strike it was confirmed by SSP mirpur range that 5 PA men are dead.You never accepted like kargil
> 
> 
> Well i look at my country map and i still wonder which thrashing did we get?


are you guys that retarded you can clearly see 2 elderly weak women like are they fit enough to even carry vegetables knock some sense your brain mate


----------



## Areesh

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Well i look at my country map and i still wonder which thrashing did we get?



I also checked my country map and didn't find any change in its since Sep 29 Surgical strike drama.

But still you got thrashed. Those 14 coffins are a testimony. In addition Chandu chohan also thinks that India got thrashed. He told us personally


----------



## pakdefender

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Have a look





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=150973355377242


----------



## Great Janjua

pakdefender said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=150973355377242



Now the indians will run out the house like shit he got me good mate


----------



## koolio

The counter response was expected by the Army, show no mercy to these Indians, they should get a taste of their own medicine and feel the pain.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Areesh said:


> I also checked my country map and didn't find any change in its since Sep 29 Surgical strike drama.
> 
> But still you got thrashed. Those 14 coffins are a testimony. In addition Chandu chohan also thinks that India got thrashed. He told us personally


Aray yaar tum foreplay ko climax kyu mantay hoo maray bhai!!

Just kidding i hope there is peace.



pakdefender said:


> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR
> 
> Have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=150973355377242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bohat dard ho rahi thi na india ki gand mien , abb sakoon a jai ga
> 
> India will now be left like that limp ugly indian flag in the video


Bhai tabahi toh hogi dono taraf par safaid kapda toh nhi latkaya na danday pe.


----------



## Areesh

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Aray yaar tum foreplay ko climax kyu mantay hoo maray bhai!!
> 
> Just kidding i hope there is peace.



Bhai climax tak ki story hamarai hath main hai. Aur agai ka script bhi hum hi likhain gai. 

Anyways I also hope there would bepeace.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Great Janjua said:


> are you guys that retarded you can clearly see 2 elderly weak women like are they fit enough to even carry vegetables knock some sense your brain mate


I am talk about my pics brooo.


----------



## Great Janjua

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I am talk about my pics brooo.



That's what I am talking about mate


----------



## Areesh

jha said:


> Agree.... your Amy makes it so easy for us as well. We just need to post that surrender picture and everything becomes so calm... lol



You can keep watching that picture 24/7. Nothing would change that is happening today on LOC.


----------



## jha

Areesh said:


> You can keep watching that picture 24/7. Nothing would change that is happening today on LOC.



You are right.. we should post videos from Kargil war as well. That has become boring now.


----------



## Areesh

jha said:


> You are right.. we should post videos from Kargil war as well. That has become boring now.



Again no impact to what is happening today. No relief for those 14 coffins.


----------



## jha

Great Janjua said:


> And when we bring out the pictures your *** burns for atleast a couple of days but a one lie from your government puts out the fire mate



Not really... it's just that our pictures are authentic.. while yours are ....



Areesh said:


> Again no impact to what is happening today. No relief for those 14 coffins.



Hehehehe.. sure...


----------



## Areesh

jha said:


> Hehehehe.. sure...



Exactly.


----------



## jha

Areesh said:


> Exactly.



Certainly... hehehehe


----------



## Great Janjua

jha said:


> Not really... it's just that our pictures are authentic.. while yours are ....
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe.. sure...



Yeah whatever you guys say is right because after all you are God chosen monkey's so whatever you say is just pure authentic mate


----------



## atya

Areesh said:


> Again no impact to what is happening today. No relief for those 14 coffins.


Have I missed something. What is happening today?


----------



## Areesh

atya said:


> Have I missed something. What is happening today?



India is getting a beating. Same thing that always happens when it violates ceasefire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Loved the way Raheel put Modi in his place by naming and shaming him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Moonlight said:


> And which idiot told you, wars are only fought with a large # of soldiers only?
> Passion, bravery and courage are more dangerous. If you think just with this big # of soldiers, India can defeat Pakistan, you are living in delusional world.
> Indian forces are scared of stones in kashmiris hands and you are talking about a defeat to Pakistani armed forces.



It is simple math. Extrapolating the figures of 11-7 does not look good for Pakistan.
In reality, I think neither country has any stomach for more than a ahort indecisive war,


----------



## FunkyGen

Indian government doesn't want the people to know that their monkey army can also get grilled like beef stake...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Dont worry after the Indian SF raid on their Army sponsored and protected terrorist camp they are making fake news or finding 10 year old videos to prove they have achieved victory whereas the photos show their army raised white flags to claim bodies of their soldiers.
> 
> India didnt loose 11 soldiers.



Yeah you can spew bullshit we know that but at least back up your claims mate


----------



## Cyberian

If Pakistan dropped a nuke on New Delhi, the democratically elected Hindu extremist Indian Government will simply call it smog from Tripura.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

you are sying when indian atteck in Pakistani boundary if is it write its ready bad thing for pakistan because after this agian and again indian atteck how can solve this problem


----------



## pakdefender

Longewala_ said:


> Don't refer to your army chief as bundwala(whatvera that is doesn't sound flattering), at last he has come out clean with his soldiers deaths.



you are the indian bundwala whose butt is hurting after watching the pak missile roast indian rats next to the indian flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

duhastmish said:


> Yes now it sound b.s.
> 
> There is no neutral media which support these claims. So india will take it with a pinch of salt.


Its sad that you feel that way about 11 of your countrymen who died for Modi's crimes.


----------



## Ea Returns

We have no issues if that's how ego of Pakistani people is maintained but it makes you a laughing stock outside. For eg. Russian ambassador congratulated India on surgical strikes. America supported India & snubbed Pakistan at least once a day since then, China called for restraint and rather maintained a neutral stance. Now all these 3 countries have advanced satellites to confirm what happened there and obviously have checked everything before releasing these statements. This is no logic/obligation on indian side that India should prove something to satisfy an average Pakistani.

As far as skirmishes on LOC is concerned, unfortunately our channels are banned otherwise you could see Indian media reporting right from LOC very often... It's not possible to hide causalities. All causalities/losses have been reported first by Media and then acknowledged & substantiated by IA as a general trend. Your's are just "Hawai Mahal".

We have delivered the message for whom it was intended for...
https://in.news.yahoo.com/narendra-modi-now-know-real-040228112.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Taimoor Khan said:


> Loved the way Raheel put Modi in his place by naming and shaming him.


*
What did he say? Do you think the next COAS will follow his path?*


----------



## Navin A

SUPARCO said:


> If Pakistan dropped a nuke on New Delhi, the democratically elected Hindu extremist Indian Government will simply call it smog from Tripura.



You have been saying it over and over it again, put your money where your mouth is! 
Please try we are begging you... if not then your just a laughing stock nothing else.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Pakistani soldier posted an Indian post getting hit.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798431737684627457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hell9214

atya said:


> I am assuming that these figures are deflated, since you wouldn't really have an it a how many troops are in the destroyed Indian posts.



Nd u have idea about that coz u have jst visit that place Lollllzzzzz....nd Indian media is more clear than Pakistan media the media of India mostly show anti Indian things bt no one tell them coz they have freedom NT like Pakistan media who was banned in Pakistan itself....nd remember ifany soldier matyer in India he got respect whether it was hindu or Muslim nd also there family got financial support frm state government nd central government so it was popular news for everyone...


----------



## I.R.A

T-Rex said:


> *What did he say? Do you think the next COAS will follow his path?*




I can offer you the explanation of that coded message it meant something like this ..................

Making tea is easy business ................... selling lies and getting someone else's son, husband, brother killed for your hate filled ideology is way bigger than your 56" chest or breast whatever it is. And he reminded his peers in indian military don't be like 56" grow it a bit bigger and accept the truth like a soldier (that was expected of you).

Plus he offered him (the tea seller) to come to LOC and take a selfi with his troops (after all they are the hanuman mighty victorious army) .............. or at least share the one he (remember the tea seller) took with the "dead terrorists" which DGMO of (of the same tea seller guy) claimed that his (hanuman mighty) forces had killed in (God knows which) surgical strikes.

To conclude this informal talk with the media people the COAS said "I hope he (do I need to say I am referring to the same tea seller?) has got the message loud and clear". By the way this talk happened after "Raad ul Barq" exercise that Pakistani forces conducted yesterday in "Tamiwala Khairpur" border area.


----------



## tarrar

This is the way to do it & a right way to deliver a strong message to the cowards bhartis. Modi is nothing more than a jabroni sob.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANI LEOPARD

duhastmish said:


> Yes now it sound b.s.
> 
> There is no neutral media which support these claims. So india will take it with a pinch of salt. We trust Gen Rahil Sharif never tell a lie. Pak Army retaliation was very dangerious after killing of 7 soldiers.


----------



## Roybot

Nah General, 1100 Indian soldiers died that day, whatever helps you soothe your ego

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SDS1

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Pakistani soldier posted an Indian post getting hit.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798431737684627457


if one can see the Missiles is launched from less then few meters , Trajectory of the missiles clearly shows something thing fishy. if PAK army is that much close then why not Indian guns are flashing?????


----------



## Spy Master

Roybot said:


> Nah General, 1100 Indian soldiers died that day, whatever helps you soothe your ego


*Lol Yeah yeah, like whatever helps sooth your ego...We did surgical strikes, yes for 4 hours...No, for 10 hours..We use helis...No we dropped Paratroopers....Stop it MFs..We are Hanuman..We cant be seen* 
And then daily, we destroyed 7 posts, killed 100 soldiers...Man you Bollywood people are really funny...!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Indians are denying right now but funny part is on so called surgical strike day we claimed that we had killed 8 Indian soldiers in one sector and 6 in other sector and till now in last months the Indian Military has confirmed deaths of 14 soldiers. Now that is a coincident or what that we claimed to have killed 14 soldiers on that day and same number is confirmed in past one months.
@nair @MilSpec

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M@rKhor

Farah Sohail said:


> Just like Russia cancelled military drills with Pakistan, according to Indian media?


lolzaaaa....
It is sister institution of BOLLYWOOD ........ MEDIOLLYWOOD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ravi gupta

SUPARCO said:


> If Pakistan dropped a nuke on New Delhi, the democratically elected Hindu extremist Indian Government will simply call it smog from Tripura.


Is any of thread is completed without nuke threat,you are threatening like we dont have nuke at all.


----------



## SDS1

Zarvan said:


> Indians are denying right now but funny part is on so called surgical strike day we claimed that we had killed 8 Indian soldiers in one sector and 6 in other sector and till now in last months the Indian Military has confirmed deaths of 14 soldiers. Now that is a coincident or what that we claimed to have killed 14 soldiers on that day and same number is confirmed in past one months.
> @nair @MilSpec


lol, you didnt claimed its Indian media told you...... Can you backup your claims about your claimed thing? and official briefing on that day? 

BTW , why did your ISPR taken Jurno to those areas where surgical strike didnt happened at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

SDS1 said:


> if one can see the Missiles is launched from less then few meters , Trajectory of the missiles clearly shows something thing fishy. if PAK army is that much close then why not Indian guns are flashing?????



It's an ATGM. It was guided to that trajectory. We don't know when it was fired. This was a response of course there's going to be no Indian firing.


----------



## ravi gupta

Longewala_ said:


> It's the weak who will resort to desperate measures knowing they cannot hold up in traditional military strength...ever heard Usa , Russia, India threatening nuking anybodys capitals, most of them go so far as declaring no first use policy cause they have the traditional military strength to come before desperate measures like nukes.
> 
> On the other hand countries like our friends here, North Korea, these guys just want to drop nukes first even before trying out their army, air force etc...sign of the weaklings, I don't think we should take offence at them.


Agreed Sir,even there all weather friend never threaten to nuke and have NFU,
Are you equating them to North Korea,..LOL



SDS1 said:


> lol, you didnt claimed its Indian media told you...... Can you backup your claims about your claimed thing? and official briefing on that day?
> 
> BTW , why did your ISPR taken Jurno to those areas where surgical strike didnt happened at all?


To show them surgical strike never happen,

Chor ki daadi mai tinka.


----------



## Ghostwhowalks

Its strange that the Pakistan Army chief is making these statements, usually this is the job of the army PRO. What gives? is PA trying to add a dose of credibility? even when the Indians claimed surgical strikes, their Army chief was not the one to announce it, rather it was an area commander. its very unusual for an army chief of a large army to give a press briefing on something that is so routine in the Indo-Pak theatre.


----------



## SDS1

WaLeEdK2 said:


> It's an ATGM. It was guided to that trajectory. We don't know when it was fired. This was a response of course there's going to be no Indian firing.


Well, once can see the trajectory clearly stated its going from low point to higher ......... if fired from distance , missile came from higher to lower or in straight line.

this is a exercise video.. albit a fake one....


----------



## Mujraparty

so guys does this count include " 1 Indian Captain, 2 Majors and 28 Indian soldiers killed in retaliatory fire. " ..?
math doesn't add up


----------



## abrar khan

SYED SAMMER ABBAS — UPDATED
Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif on Wednesday said 11 Indian soldiers were killed on November 14 after Pakistan Army ‘responded to unprovoked firing’.

The Pakistan Army suffered the loss of seven soldiers on the day, all casualties were sustained in the Bhimber sector of the Line of Control (LoC).

“The Indian army should man up and accept their losses,” said the chief of army staff.

He also said that unlike the Indian army, the Pakistan Army accepts and owns its casualties.

General Raheel added that the army should be credited with exemplary teamwork.

“The army has given outstanding results while defending the homeland,” added General Raheel Sharif.

He also said a message has been conveyed to Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi that aggressive actions will not bear any results.

Cross-border firing a new normal
Cross-border firing appears to have become a routine as tensions simmer between Pakistan and India following an alleged 'surgical strike', unrest in Kashmir and the Uri army base attack.

The Indian deputy high commissioner has been summoned to the Foreign Office several times in protest against 'unprovoked' Indian fire and loss of lives due to incidents of cross-border firing.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi stepped up a drive to isolate Pakistan diplomatically after the Uri army base attack last month. Hours after the attack occurred, Indian Home Minister Rajnath Singh termed Pakistan a 'terrorist state' and accused Pakistan of involvement.

The Uri attack occurred days before Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was set to address the United Nations General Assembly regarding Indian human rights violations in held Kashmir.

Following the attack, India claimed it had conducted a cross-border 'surgical strike' against 'launch pads of terror' in Azad Jammu and Kashmir — a claim Pakistan has strongly rejected.

Pakistan maintains that India is attempting to divert the world's attention away from atrocities committed by government forces in India-held Kashmir.

Pakistan and India have, most recently, locked horns over Kashmir since Indian forces stepped up a crackdown against protesters after Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani was killed by government forces in July.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

atya said:


> Brother, where did you get that figure from?


all news channel reported.



eowyn said:


> so guys does this count include " 1 Indian Captain, 2 Majors and 28 Indian soldiers killed in retaliatory fire. " ..?
> math doesn't add up


11 is confirmed report. 28 was unconfirmed. your soldiers waves white flags to move away bodies.


----------



## Roybot

eowyn said:


> so guys does this count include " 1 Indian Captain, 2 Majors and 28 Indian soldiers killed in retaliatory fire. " ..?
> math doesn't add up



6 Brigadiers and 5 Lt Generals.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

foxbat said:


> If you knew Indian media, you would never be able to say this


yes we know them. that's why we are not running fake calls as proves. we know how indian media was humilitated.



pushpak said:


> *Did Pakistani Army chief come down to Indian side to count bodies and give number 11 to Indian casualties ?? *
> 
> Indian Army and BSF routinely twits talking about destroying 14 pak rangers post or destroying 4 pak army posts in last few weeks , but never put any number to Pakistani casualties as it's not possible to do so .


did pakistan army ever entered india for intelligence gathering?


----------



## M@rKhor

SDS1 said:


> lol, you didnt claimed its Indian media told you...... Can you backup your claims about your claimed thing? and official briefing on that day?
> 
> BTW , why did your ISPR taken Jurno to those areas where surgical strike didnt happened at all?


Because those kiddy journos didn't know that those were not Sar g Kal strike areas which Indians mentioned.... & our friend "DAYA from other side of border CID knew that Pakistan is cheating "..


----------



## Taimoor Khan

T-Rex said:


> *What did he say? Do you think the next COAS will follow his path?*



http://www.dawn.com/news/1296724/11-indian-soldiers-killed-on-nov-14-says-general-raheel-sharif

_He also said a message has been conveyed to Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi that aggressive actions will not bear any results_.

Apparently some Journos asked him on the occasion saying that it seems Modi is not getting the message across. in reply he said , the message has been conveyed to him and he now understand. 

And yes, its not about him, its about institution. Hindu terrorist regime is India is a threat to Pakistan and whoever replace Raheel, will facing similar challenges.


----------



## pakdefender

once again India is left with a torn pajama


----------



## Salman Janbaaz

eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth is the rule we believe in. We Salute Pakistan army for their befitting repose to Indians. We salute to Pakistan army who are continuously sacrificing their lives to secure their motherland


----------



## deckingraj

cleverrider said:


> Purely talking from an Indian perspective, they believed the DGMO and gave the argument of the “high authority” of not lying or not giving out fragmented statements. 40+ dead statement is a case of the highest authority across the border.



Since you are repeating the same stuff let me ask one important point that you made...How did you make this conclusion that Pakistan media is more free than India's?? 

Also it is no brainer that Indians will give full credibility to there DGMO than PA Chief...and vice versa for Pakistani friends...In short Indians will continue to believe that surgical strikes happened and this 40+ number is bull sh1t....and Pakistani's will continue to believe that this 40+ number is gospel truth and surgical strikes is India's drama...not sure why it is not easy to understand??


----------



## Sankpal

hahahahahha........................doing free entertainment to Pakistani friends with as as usual saying lie


----------



## Noman Sherdil

Indians must be taught a lesson once and for all. Our army is strong enough and they will give their response to Indian cowardness


----------



## MadDog

Windjammer said:


> Always a pleasure to burst Bharti bubble, your brave army hit a house and the PA soldiers were only there to help the residents.......yes to recover civilian bodies of these kids relatives.



Indian members have been shamelessly showing this civilian home, with civilians in civilian clothes standing there. I still can't believe they can stoop so low, the fascist right wing govt has played with their heads so much that they now don't seem to think in a rational way !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sachin10

SUPARCO said:


> If Pakistan dropped a nuke on New Delhi, the democratically elected Hindu extremist Indian Government will simply call it smog from Tripura.



You want be alive to know the Complete Reaction...


----------



## krash

Windjammer said:


> Yea and this is just a part from Sunny Deol's next Rambo Gupta movie....except they forgot to remove the Taranga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=150973355377242



You can even hear Mr. Deol yelping in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Axis Of Logic

Coming from a Pakistan Army Soldier.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799575581771763712


----------



## Mujraparty

Eldin Bleze said:


> Coming from a Pakistan Army Soldier.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799575581771763712



so now its 14 ..?? but Sharif said it was 11 ..?

btw that image's from uri attack so yet again Pakistani army Soldier is lying ...as usual..!


----------



## Areesh

eowyn said:


> so now its 14 ..?? but Sharif said it was 11 ..?
> 
> btw that image's from uri attack so yet again Pakistani army Soldier is lying ...as usual..!



But 18 soldiers died on the day of Uri . While 1 succumbed to his injuries days later.

I can see only around 11-12 coffin boxes in this picture. Anyways we firmly believe in what our army chief said.


----------

